# Some clips of my unusual oddball aquarium



## whynitica (Apr 18, 2009)

Thought I'd post some vids of my unusual tank. Yes, it is overstocked. I bought all these fish as babies when I set up the tank in 2007 and haven't purchased a single fish since. The most unusual part of my tank is the variety of fish which breaks the "rules" of much fish keeping advice. I have tiny fish an inch long hanging boldly with fish 6, 7 even 11 inches long. A few oddballs in there as well. Also, many of the fish are, (in just little over a year), larger than most books say the max size is. Finally, click in the last link for a shot of one of the most amazing eartheater cichlids I have ever seen.

Here's a list of fish with some video links at the bottom.

4 Black Bar Myleus "Tetra disco" "Blackear Pacu" (Myleus Schomburgki) over 6.5-7.5 inches
3 Common Silver Dollar (Metynnis Hypsauchen or Argenteus) 6.5-7.5 inches
2 Mystery Silver Dollars (Metynnis Mola or Luna) almost 5 inches
1 Flagtail (Semaprochilodus taeniurus) 11 inches
1 Silver Distichodus (Distichodus affinis) 7.5 inches
1 Chinese Hi Fin "Hifin" Banded Shark (Myxocyprinus asiaticus) over 7 inches
1 Earth Eater Cichlid (Satanoperca leucosticta) over 7 inches
1 Rosy Red Minnow (Pimephales promelas) 4 inches
3 Angelfish (Pterophyllum scalare) 5-6+ inches
1 Keyhole Cichlid (Aequidens maroni) 4+ inches
5 Pleco (Plecostomus) 5-9+ inches
1 Royal Pleco (Panaque nigrolineatus) 6 inches
1 Blue Gourami ((Trichogaster trichopterus) 4 inches
4 Bumblebee Goby (Brachygobius xanthozona) over 1 inch
7 Black Neon Tetra (Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi) 1.5-2 inches
1 Rasbora (Rasbora heteromorpha) almost 2 inches
1 Darter Fish 3 inches
1 Bluefin Killifish? (Lucania goodei)
4 Hillstream Loach (Beaufortia kweichowensis) 2 inches
2 Horseface Loach (Acantopsis choirorhynchos) 5+ inches
1 Neon Blue Australian Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia praecox) almost 3 inches
6 Kuhli Loach (Pangio kuhlii) 4 inches
2 Ghost Shrimp (Palaemonetes) over 2 inches (body)
1 Bright red bamboo shrimp



YouTube - The most beautiful school of silver dollars on the planet. (4.5-7.5 inches)

YouTube - My fish sucking on pellets

YouTube - Tiny bumblebee swimming with giants.

YouTube - Silver dollar display

YouTube - Black Neon fish at play

YouTube - Cool shot of my Banded Hi-fin Shark (Myxocyprinus asiaticus)

YouTube - A fish tank like no other. Gotta see this.

YouTube - Pleco attacking my bamboo shrimp!!! (kidding, they're pals)

YouTube - Bet you've never seen a fish tank like this on youtube!!

YouTube - Stunning Earth Eater Cichlid (Satanoperca leucosticta)





Many more on my youtube page.


----------



## Mechanicalleon (Mar 29, 2009)

Just how big is your tank?


----------



## whynitica (Apr 18, 2009)

You know you're in trouble when a question starts with "just".

85 gallons


----------



## Mechanicalleon (Mar 29, 2009)

85, nice, I', thinking on getting a "few" silverdollars but if I do they'll go in a 140 gal I'm getting for free.:fish5:


----------



## whynitica (Apr 18, 2009)

cool. Wish I had one that size.


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

looks overstocked but i usually dont care about the overstocking people as long as ur filtrations good then fish will be fine i mean look at all the tank space they are not swimming in so i wouldnt b worried about space


----------



## bigOlover2 (Aug 6, 2009)

amazing aquarium it must take alot of detication to maintain one like that


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

woah. thats a lot of silver dollars in an 85g.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

very cool


----------



## baileyjane (Jun 15, 2009)

Beautiful tank; your fish look very healthy and active!


----------

